# anyone from worthing west sussex uk to chat



## rosie in dahouse (May 8, 2007)

Is there anyone who's from worthing west sussex and is 16-17 to chat .


----------



## rosie in dahouse (May 8, 2007)

Thanks , how did you cope at school or college and especially with the exams? and also getting a job after school ? how did you cope with people not understanding eg the school staff?


----------

